# Something wrong with my saw.



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

I am doing finish work and am working on baseboards. I have cut this 1 board 3 times and it is still too short...Do you think there is something wrong with my saw or is it defective wood?


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

maceycon said:


> I am doing finish work and am working on baseboards. I have cut this 1 board 3 times and it is still too short...Do you think there is something wrong with my saw or is it defective wood?


The heat generated from the blade is shrinking the wood.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

It might be a carbon based error


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Cut it again,
maybe it'll fit.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

maceycon said:


> I am doing finish work and am working on baseboards. I have cut this 1 board 3 times and it is still too short...Do you think there is something wrong with my saw or is it defective wood?


You need a new tape measure.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You need to go to the rental place and get a board stretcher. Works every time.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a strange experience this weekend. had a bunch of rips to make shelfing cleats in my boats liner. brand new diablo blade, put on rip fence on saw start rippping 2x6, blade wandered binded all over the place, the cut looked like a damn sine wave, this was a first, the 2x6 was from lowes, tossed it in the dumpster, went and got another from a local yard, no problem???:blink:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

It may be your tape.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I will usually collect the sawdust from the Bag and glue it to the end. Then when it is tacky shape it to the profile:thumbsup:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

You should take the wood back to the original manufacturer and tell them their wood is too short.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Hand me your lighter, let me steralize it.............WTF ?


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a new bosch saw for just this occasion. I shows me an error code for whatever the problem might be. In this case it's usually an id 10t error.


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

Put the wood down, step away from the saw & surrender your contractors license imedeatly Sir.......easy now, no sudden movements


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

DecksEtc said:


> You should take the wood back to the original manufacturer and tell them their wood is too short.


post of the day:thumbup:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

hughjazz said:


> post of the day:thumbup:


Thank you. I'll be here all week - try the veal :w00t:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

wrap it with aluminum and caulk it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

This is easy. I had the same problem just flip it over and try cutting the wood from the other side


----------



## MarkmillerConst (Feb 3, 2009)

Haven't you heard? its not the length, its the girth!


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> I had a strange experience this weekend. had a bunch of rips to make shelfing cleats in my boats liner. brand new diablo blade, put on rip fence on saw start rippping 2x6, blade wandered binded all over the place, the cut looked like a damn sine wave, this was a first, the 2x6 was from lowes, tossed it in the dumpster, went and got another from a local yard, no problem???:blink:


Should bought it from Home Depot... ~~~~~~~~~ It would been straight from the start :no: 
They call that .. box wood


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> post of the day:thumbup:


:thumbup:

I love it ; I have cut this 1 board 3 times and it is still too short...Do you think there is something wrong with my saw or is it defective wood? 

Drugs and a saw do not mix.


----------

